# oncoplastic closure code after breast surgery?



## dskaplan@verizon.net (Apr 27, 2016)

Can someone please help me w/ coding oncoplastic closure after partial mastectomy.  MD states we should be coding for this.  I have been using 14000 & it is being paid, yet there is disagreement w/ other coders saying 14000 is not correct.  I have looked up many different articles & there is no definite answer to this.  Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 27, 2016)

Onocoplasty is simply a breast reconstruction which usually involves a reduction and possibly a tissue expander, in the same operative session as the lumpectomy or partial mastectomy.  You should look under you breast reconstruction codes 19357-19369.


----------



## dskaplan@verizon.net (Apr 27, 2016)

*oncoplasty closure*

Thanks for your reply.  The problem w/ those codes is that they take tissue from other sites of the body.  The opt notes I have state  that there is just a rearrangement of tissue in the same breast by creating another incision in the breast.  Closest I can find is 14000; would that be correct?  Thanks again!


----------

